# Oh no! Too much wormer- will he be alright?



## sidesaddlegirl (2 May 2008)

Ponio was supposed to get the dose for a weight of 250kg (Bimectin) but he reared when when the syringe was in his mouth just as I was dosing and my thumb slipped, knocked the round lock thing loose and he got the full dose for a weight of 600kg!!

He's an excellent doer- 15, fat and will eat ANYTHING (and I mean anything from breaking into the shed to eat the mouldy hay bale I was saving to make a path with for me to walk on in the mud to the leaves that drop down in the yard off the trees) without so much as a belly ache. 

It says on the instructions that there is a wide safety margin and his belly is pretty much made of steel but am just worried (as you do!). Anyways, I put him loose on the yard (it's all fenced in) so he can walk around and get it out of his system instead of being in a stable or outside gorging on grass as he's prone to do.

I also put plenty of hay and water there and he had a tiny feed in the morning so it wasn't on a empty belly that he got the dose.

Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## piebaldsparkle (2 May 2008)

He'll be fine.


----------



## The Original Kao (2 May 2008)

i'm pretty sure he'll be fine. we had a mini shetland polish off a feed with wormer in it that was made for a much bigger pony, plus he'd already been wormed with his correct dosage. he snuck into the feed room....anyway he was totally fine


----------



## Folara (2 May 2008)

Yep he will be fine.  When you consider that you can give a double dose for a heavy burden and still have a good safety margin I dont think it will matter at all.

Just think he has had a good clear out.


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (2 May 2008)

Phew!! Thanks for the reassurance guys. I panicked when I pulled out the syringe and saw it on 600kg! LOL, I hate worming time.


----------



## Dolcé (2 May 2008)

He will be well wormed anyway!  and better too much than too little, won't be causing any resistance there!


----------



## vennessa (2 May 2008)

We had a seminar on horse worms/worming. It takes an awful lot of syringes to overdose, a full one will make no difference at all. He definately was not underdone which is worse


----------



## alsxx (2 May 2008)

I'm sure he will be fine, but please keep an eye on him - a friend was worming their foal and the wormer syringe was faulty and she ended up dosing it for 600kg - ok bit of a differnce between foal and pony - but they very almost lost the foal - it went blind, was partially paralysed for a time - fortunately all ok now.


----------



## vennessa (2 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm sure he will be fine, but please keep an eye on him - a friend was worming their foal and the wormer syringe was faulty and she ended up dosing it for 600kg - ok bit of a differnce between foal and pony - but they very almost lost the foal - it went blind, was partially paralysed for a time - fortunately all ok now. 

[/ QUOTE ]
 You do have to be very careful worming foals, with which product, amount and when. Also pregnant and lactateing mares. For instance Paramox cannot be used on lactaeing mares.


----------



## Happytohack (2 May 2008)

He should be absolutely fine - after working for a vet, the safety margins on things like wormers are incredible.  You will only have double-dosed him and a bit more, so nothing to worry about.  But I agree, foals and mini ponies are different.


----------



## Tia (2 May 2008)

I'm pretty sure that tests are carried out with Ivermectin to 60X the regular dose, so where this wormer is concerned, I don't think you have anything to worry about.  It's the long acting wormers that you have to take more care with.  I'm sure your pony will be absolutely fine - Ivermectin is one of the safest wormers around.


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (2 May 2008)

LOL, nope- didn't dose him 60X but I expect at 2 and a bit, I'll have a "nice" pile of wiggley things waiting for me tomorrow morning after his clear out!

I figured with foals it would be dangerous but wasn't sure about ponies but I think next time, I shall wrap an rubber band around the lock loop thing just to stop it from slipping again!


----------



## Tia (2 May 2008)

The locks they use these days are atrocious if you ask me.  Back in the olden days, you had to twist the lock down to where you wanted it - yes it took a bit longer, but at least they were safely locked in place.  These new locks do NOT blooming work well at all and I very much doubt you are the only one to have had this happen - it happened to me last year.  I have about 45 horses to worm in one go, and one of the locks did not stay, even though I check and double-check, and in the whole lot went.  It wasn't a problem as it was a decent sized horse and I was also using a "safe" wormer at the time - but it did annoy me as I have a lot of foals and it could have been another type of wormer.

Anyway, these days I use 2 hands when worming.  I'm pretty lucky in that my horses are good with taking them, so I squeeze the plunger with one hand and hold onto the locking mechanism with the other - blooming nuisance though and couldn't really be done with a horse who fuffed around.


----------



## JessPickle (2 May 2008)

am sure he will be fine, certainly useful that I usually have to use the whole syringle anyway, have to agree though the locks are just not sturdy enough.


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (2 May 2008)

Just got in after giving them their evening feed and ponio is fine. Podgey thing gobbled down his food and wanted more!

Picked up the poo he'd left on the yard though and no wormy things in his poo yet so we shall see tomorrow.


----------



## gothdolly (2 May 2008)

A girl on my yard always gives her pony the full syringe, even though she needs no where near that, and the mare always seems fine...


----------

